# Holy Spirit baptism



## Preach (Feb 20, 2006)

In Acts Chapter one, our Lord tells the disciples that He is going to baptize with the Holy Spirit. What does He mean in the Acts ch #1 context? 

Also, how does this differ, if at all, from John the Baptis's testimony regarding Christ and His baptizing with the Holy Spirit? Thanks.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 20, 2006)

John (Calvin) says:



> 5. Because John truly. Christ repeateth this unto his apostles out of John's own words. For some part of them had heard that at John's mouth, which the Evangelists report, "I truly baptize you with water, but he that cometh after me shall baptize you with the Holy Ghost, and with fire." Now Christ pronounceth that they shall well perceive that that is true indeed which he said. Furthermore, this serveth greatly to confirm the sentence next going before, for it is an argument drawn from the office of Christ. And that thus: *John was sent to baptize with water, he fulfilled his function as it became the servant of God. The Son of God is sent to baptize with the Holy Ghost*; it remained, therefore, that he do his duty. Neither can it be otherwise but he must do that which his Father hath commanded him to do, and for which also he came down into the earth. But it seemeth a very absurd thing to restrain that unto the visible sending of the Holy Ghost, which was spoken universally of regeneration. 3 I answer, that Christ did not then only baptize with the Holy Ghost, when as he sent him under the form of fiery tongues; for he had baptized his apostles before this; and he baptizeth all the elect thus daily. But because the sending of the Holy Ghost after so glorious a sort was a token of the hidden grace wherewith he doth daily inspire his elect, he doth fitly apply thereunto the testimony of John. And truly this was as though it had been the common baptism of the Church. For besides that the apostles did not receive the Spirit for themselves only, but for the use of all the faithful, there was also declared the universal favor of Christ towards his Church, while that he poured out thereupon the gifts of his Spirit in great abundance.
> 
> Although, therefore, he doth daily baptize the elect of his Father, yet was this no let why he might not show forth this token to be remembered above all others, that the apostles might know that they were only entered by John; and that not in vain, seeing their perfection was hard at hand. And that is frivolous which some gather out of this place most commonly, 4 *namely, that the baptism of John and the baptism of Christ were diverse. For here doth not he dispute in this place of baptism, but maketh only a comparison betwixt the person of John and the person of Christ. When as John did say that he did baptize with water only, he did not reason of what sort his baptism was; but what he himself was; lest he should arrogate that unto himself which was proper to Christ. As also, the ministers in these days ought not to speak otherwise of themselves; but they must acknowledge Christ to be the author of all those things which they do prefigure in the outward baptism, and leave nothing to themselves save only the outward administration. For when as these titles are attributed unto baptism, namely, that it is the laver of regeneration, (Titus 3:5,) a washing away of sins, the fellowship of death, and burying with Christ, (Romans 6:4,) and a grafting into the body of Christ, it is not declared what man, being the minister of the outward sign, doth; but rather what Christ doth, who only giveth force and efficacy unto the signs. We must always hold fast this distinction, lest, whilst we deck man too much, we take from Christ.* 5
> 
> ...



[Edited on 2-20-2006 by WrittenFromUtopia]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 20, 2006)

Calvin seems to be emphasizing the fact that the baptism of water is the responsibility of an lawfully ordained minister of the gospel, while the baptism of the Holy Spirit is the work of Christ Himself. Mere baptism by water does not regeneration cause, but only the work of Christ in sending the Holy Spirit to regenerate THE ELECT. Then, and only then is their baptism a baptism of both water and the Holy Spirit. Without the work of Christ in the heart of the elect, a baptism is merely water.


----------



## JohnStevenson (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Preach_In Acts Chapter one, our Lord tells the disciples that He is going to baptize with the Holy Spirit. What does He mean in the Acts ch #1 context?


The context of Acts 1 is Acts 2. The Spirit baptism that is promised in Acts 1 takes place in Acts 2. In this particular instance, it takes place in a way that is accompanied by sights and signs so that there will be no mistaking it.


----------



## Preach (Feb 20, 2006)

If the baptism of the Holy Spirit equates usually to either regeneration or conversion, then what did Christ mean by baptizing with the Holy Spirit at Pentecost?

In other words, was the New Testament Church baptized on Pentecost? If so, what did that baptism actually do? Is it tied in with the Holy Spirit empowering the Church to carry out the Great Commission and empower believers withspiritual gifts?

After all, Old Testament saints were regenerated and sealed with the Holy Spirit too. Thanks
-Bobby-


----------

